# pieps official website?



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Liberty Mountain is the official distributor in the US so I believe this is the main Pieps website for the US.

http://www.libertymtn.com/

I have demoed the DSP and it is a kick ass easy to use beacon. I am using a tracker because that is what I already have but if I was to get a new one it would be the dsp. They also make 2 models the more expensive one just has some other features like GPS or something like that. The regular DSP is probably the way to go.

Hope this helps


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks for the site and the user info about the DSP. 

that is actually exactly what i wanted to hear because i am currently trying to decide between a tracker dts and the pieps dsp. i was at first leaning more towards the tracker because i am a newbie and everything i've read says that the tracker is the quickest beacon to learn with, but the DSP has the multiple burial function and more importantly the software can be upgraded. so i wanted to know how the 2 compare in terms of ease of use. so you think they are pretty much equally as easy to use?

the advanced model just has temperature, altimeter, and a couple other readings that i don't need.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

The thing that sold me is the multiple burial function, it is super sweet. 

Basically you get to a slide press the button and it does 3 sweeps in increments of 10 meters I think. After each sweep it tells you whether a beacon has been found or not, if a beacon is found during any of the sweeps an icon appears on the lower part of the display. Then you start your search and it will automatically go for the closest beacon, once that person has been found you simply depress the button and it will ignore that beacon and go for the next closest, and so forth for up to 4 beacons I believe. The advantage of this is if you are in a large group you can locate the first beacon, have your probe and shovel team come in and start to work. As they are doing you can resume your search without completey digging up that beacon and turning it off, you can already be searching for the other beacons. This IMO will save tremendous time finding the other burials. 

Danny


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

technically, you're always supposed to be going one at a time in any avy-prone zone so multiple-burials aren't ever supposed to happen, but i agree, the multiple burial feature is sweet. 

i am a newbie (although a well-read newbie) though, so i am most concerned with how easy it is to use. did you find the DSP as easy to use as the tracker DTS?


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

I recently purchased a dsp and also have owned a tracker. The dsp performs very similar to the tracker in single burial scenarios. One difference is the dsp has 3 antennas (antennae?) versus 2 in the tracker, which is supposed to eliminate signal spikes and increase search range, and from what I've seen so far this seems to be the case.


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

ok i think i'm sold. i'm getting a DSP!


----------

